# Life In Fernie Bc



## aussie_ski_family (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi. 
We are a family of four thinking of moving to Fernie or similar area. 

We are keen to find a smallish town very close to a good ski area and with a good summer season, also somewhere where the winters are not too brutal. 

We need a good elementary school for our kids too. 

Jobs not an issue.

Does anyone have any advice for us on whether Fernie would be a suitable place or if there are better alternatives.

Thank you.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi
Fernie is great for winter sports. I lived in Banff, Canmore and that general area, and found the distances between towns quite significant. I would therefore be a bit careful about the remoteness of Fernie. It really is in the middle of the Rockies, and driving is very hazardous in the winter. I personally would look at the Kamloops/Kelowna/Revelstoke triangle especially considering your kids' education and their social lives. Also, the weather there is more year-round.
Just my 2 cents worth!
Deeana


----------



## aussie_ski_family (Aug 7, 2008)

*Life in Fernie*

Hi and thanks so much for your reply. I had a bit of a look at those areas previously but could not find anywhere that was a small town where we could integrate more easily and was also nice and close to skiing (max 15 mins). Is there a town in particular that you would suggest, Kelowna look really big and a long drive to the mountain. 

Thanks again


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Kelowna is about 30 miles from the Big White Ski Mountain
(see Skiing in BC's Okanagan)
There's a lot of info about skiing on that page, a good starting point maybe. You'll find Big White at World Class Skiing, Snowboarding and Accommodations at Big White Ski Resort 

Something to consider regarding relocating to a very small town - it actually might not be that easy to integrate as small town life can be a bit family orientated. Although Kelowna looks big it isn't really, not compared to a city like Calgary for example. Much more opportunity to join clubs and so on - and you might want to look out for the Newcomers Clubs, which are designed to help people integrate successfully into all parts of Canada. They are to be found in reasonably sized population centres.For example take a look at Kelowna Newcomers' Club - Home page. 

But if you think Kelowna is too big and too far from the mountains you could look at Revelstoke. It's on the highway from Alberta to BC so well connected and has good mountains too!


----------



## aussie_ski_family (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for your advice again. I'll check it out.

Cheers


----------



## soniaoconnor (May 11, 2008)

Hi, You might consider Comox or Courtenay on Vancouver Island. We came to Vancouver in 1973 with 2 small children and if I was doing it again with young children, I would certainly consider the Comox Valley. Mt. Washington is a wonderful ski area about 30 minutes away and the school district has a great rep. plus you have the ocean right on your doorstep. 

Good luck,
Sonia


----------



## aussie_ski_family (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback Sonia,
I will definitely look into that option. I have heard that Vancouver Island is just beautiful.

Lucinda


----------

